# Child Trust Funds



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wondering if any of you know what happens to the Child Trust Fund that would have been given to the BF.  We have asked for this to be looked into by Bobby's new SW but just thought you gals may have already dealt with this.

Thanks
OT x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing for DD2 (DD1 and DS are too old) but didn't get very far when I tried to make enquiies as the adoption needs to be finalised first.  

Bop


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Right this is my second attempt to write this as i lost the first 

You cant do anything with the trust fund until the child/ren is legally yours.

Your SW can ask birth family if they know where it has gone to as if they never "put" it anywhere it would have got automatically done for them once the child turns 2

I have been told that LAC (looked after children) get £500 child trust funds (told by SWers- our La has a SW who is good at sorting out CTF)

May be worth having a read of this site http://www.childtrustfund.gov.uk/ if you find out any details let us know.

We have been advised that if the CTF has been done for the child for you to move it to another account as soon as you can so birth family have no way of finding you

hope this helps

Mez
xx

/links


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hiya,

just thought i'd add to this as have just been sorting Boos out. 

If you ring the child trust fund helpline they will tell you where the account has been set up.

We then contacted the company that invested Boo's fund and they initially said that we would have to get a letter from Boo BM to say we can put our names down as the "registered contact", which as you can imagine worried me a little. But then they realised that she had never done anything with the money so the givernment had set up the account with nobody as the "registered contact". So all they've asked us to do is send our adoption certificate into them and they put our name on it and also change it to Boo new surname.

I'll let you know if i have any difficulty with it,

cheers,
Ruthie


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been wondering about this at the moment and even considered leaving it where it is and just setting up an account for our ds.  I just feel that theres too much potential for clerical error and bp's might find out where we live.  I might ring them and see if anyone ever set it up for him (doubtful).


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

We were given a couple of sided printout on what to do when we have the adoption order, I don't know if its just something our LA have written or if its more widely available, I'll dig it out and have a read, will let you know if there is anything useful on it!

OT x


----------

